# Testosterone Injections



## mitzfritz215 (Jul 18, 2011)

help - I can't figure out how to bill for a Testosterone injection only.  J1080 only???
Thanks


----------



## btadlock1 (Jul 18, 2011)

mitzfritz215 said:


> help - I can't figure out how to bill for a Testosterone injection only.  J1080 only???
> Thanks



If the doctor gave the injection, you also bill the administration - 96372. Hope that helps!


----------



## mitzfritz215 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks True Blue - you're the best.


----------



## Jashani1 (Jul 19, 2011)

If the medication came from your stock you bill 96372 and J1080. If the medication was ordered you only bill 96372.


----------



## cglasg2151 (Apr 19, 2012)

What if the nurse gave the injection?


----------



## sflynn (Aug 27, 2013)

*testosterone inj*

If the nurse gave the injection only... pt did not see the dr... what is billed??? please help!


----------



## pineapplelvr (Sep 6, 2013)

we still use 96372 if the nurse gave the shot....


----------



## Ramirezyn (Feb 12, 2015)

My office does frequent self inj teaching for testosterone. We bill and E/M plus the medication. Is there a code for the teaching since we cant bill for the inj since the pt is physically doing this themselves? I have been looking into 98960. Is this correct?


----------

